# how to install power wire



## 04nichegoat (Jun 28, 2007)

hey i am getting ready to install an amp and dont know for sure how to go through the firewall for the power wire. is there already a whole to fit it through or will i have to just start drilling one somewhere.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

there is a hole on the passenger side, just remove the grommet cut a X in it and reinstall with power wire running threw it. It pops out behind the glove box. So just drop the glove box out the way and run it down the passenger side under all the plastic


----------



## 04nichegoat (Jun 28, 2007)

can you see the grommet easily after dropping the glove box


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

you dont even have to drop the glove box drop the plastic piece under the glove box grad a flash light look up in the top corner of rge fire wall you will see it  i put 0 guage wire thru that grommit so,ya its a big grommit


----------

